

Ask HK: What about niche market software startups - soulbadguy

It seems that most information out there are about public facing product, by that i mean startup companies which have their main product geared toward the general public ( Yelp,facebook,Airbnb etc...).<p>I am wondering what is it like for companies with a specific&#x2F; constraints demographics, like security system for stores, Financial application for trading firm,medical&#x2F;research&#x2F;weather forcast. applications etc... Are those market amendable to startups ? 
Does targeting those market change something significant (like more focus on revenue instead of share value)<p>Anybody with experience in this care to share his&#x2F;her point of view.
======
sharemywin
check out all of these companies yc has invested in:
[http://yclist.com/](http://yclist.com/)

~~~
soulbadguy
I am not sure i understand your point

